# CPU Bauteile



## Schaelle (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
woraus bestehen eigentlich CPU's. Also Bauteile mäßig. Und kann jemand ein Beispiel CPU nennen, wo die Anzahl der einzelnen verwendeten Bauteile bekannt ist?

mfg Schaelle


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

frag   ! ! !


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

und schon hab ich eine Seite gefunden url  !
Unten in einer Tabelle stehen die ganzen Daten!


----------



## Schaelle (10. Mai 2004)

Ich kann das deinem Link nicht entnehmen, mal meine direkte Frage: Sind in nem CPU auch Halbleiterdioden drin?

mfg


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

Ja, in einem CPU sind eine menge Halbleiterbausteine! Irgendwo bei den Versorgungspins und in der Versorgungsschaltung der cpu sind sicher irgendwo irgendwelche Arten von Dioden ! Der Rest ist ja nur rein digital, Flip Flops, Gatter,..


----------



## Schaelle (10. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sergo _
> *Ja, in einem CPU sind eine menge Halbleiterbausteine! Irgendwo bei den Versorgungspins und in der Versorgungsschaltung der cpu sind sicher irgendwo irgendwelche Arten von Dioden ! Der Rest ist ja nur rein digital, Flip Flops, Gatter,.. *



sone , mein phy lehrer hat in ner klassenarbeit auf die Frage: "Nenne eine Anwendung in der eine Halbleiterdiode" ist meine Antwort "Compter CPU" mit falsch abgehackt -_-

danke für die pronten antwortn.

mfg


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

Assoo,.hee wenn du sowas hinschreibst, dann stimmt das natürlich nicht! Warscheinlich wollte dein Prof. z.b. Spannungsbegrenzung auf ca. 0,7V oder  Gleichrichtung von Wechselspannungen hören !  Das sind eigendlich die Gebiete wo die Halbleiterdiode meistens eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Schaelle (11. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sergo _
> *Assoo,.hee wenn du sowas hinschreibst, dann stimmt das natürlich nicht! Warscheinlich wollte dein Prof. z.b. Spannungsbegrenzung auf ca. 0,7V oder  Gleichrichtung von Wechselspannungen hören !  Das sind eigendlich die Gebiete wo die Halbleiterdiode meistens eingesetzt wird.   *



danke, merk ich mir für die prüfung 

mfg


----------

